# Mode de paiement distinct App Store et iBook store?



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
J'ai rentré un mode paiement sur l'app store.
Auparavant c'était tout simplement répercuté sur iTunes et donc iBook.
J'ai l'impression qu'il faut renseigner une nouvelle fois ces coordonnées dans l'application iBook dédiée sous mavericks.
Est ce normal?


----------

